# firefox crashes



## nedry (Apr 22, 2017)

Hi I have compiled firefox on 2 different systems and on both when i launch firefox it starts and exits. Many X apps are doing this Any ideas?
nedry


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Apr 23, 2017)

nedry said:


> Many X apps are doing this Any ideas?


Your problem is your X configuration/installation, not Firefox.


----------

